# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Hack] [VRA][illegal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant Mod

## Xelu

Please read this first: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...assistant.html ([VRA][Addon][Legal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant)

Unofficial version to use with LUA unlocker (DynamoRIO, FireHack, PE Unlocker, OffSpring, EWT...)

Download and replace file castengine.lua.



Download castengine.lua v1.01: https://mega.co.nz/#!8UAwjTRS!no9QsW...r4mWBa4OmSUP5U

Download castengine.lua v1.02: https://mega.co.nz/#!sBIkmB7Q!eVGP5U...C4LGSeinlQPXQQ

*Download latest castengine.lua v1.04*: https://mega.co.nz/#!YQwnzRLa!LcY6mh...UGM2cMbA9862VA

----------


## Xelu

Reserved (10chars)

----------


## WWF

I've never used lua unlocker. Which unlockers except OffSpring currently are free of charge and which one of them is the best?
Links please. I can not find in google >.<

And what do you think, which way is safer? Addon rotation with Lua unlocker or T-800 Combat Engine?

----------


## Xelu

Free unlocker with warden protection (have no idea if it works or not): 
1. OffSpring 
2. EWT
3. Fullbot

Others
1. T-800 Engine?
2. Honorbuddy (Yes, we can make HB become our cast engine)
3. Fire hack
4. Not safe lua unlocker: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-unlocker.html
5. Not safe lua unlocker: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...aunlocker.html
6. Not safe lua unlocker: old PE unlocker for Mac OSX.

IMO, only private unlocker is safer. And Honorbuddy is best choice.

----------


## Guvnor

How can we use this with HB?

----------


## Xelu

> How can we use this with HB?


Sorry, HB cast engine is not available for public version.

----------


## NOCARRIER

> 6. Not safe lua unlocker: old PE unlocker for Mac OSX.


Hi Xelu,

What are you basing this assertion on? I've looked for evidence previously to support the notion that the old PE-style unlocker on OSX is UNsafe but never found anything conclusive.

----------


## thefrese

> Hi Xelu,
> 
> What are you basing this assertion on? I've looked for evidence previously to support the notion that the old PE-style unlocker on OSX is UNsafe but never found anything conclusive.


I thought the same thing. Josh from PG always said that warden is on OSX, but it's never been active. I haven't seen any actual evidence of that changing.

----------


## Guvnor

> Sorry, HB cast engine is not available for public version.



You mean PureRotation V2 as i have always been a member of Paying member of HB

----------


## Xelu

> *Updated to new version v1.02*


Funny raiding!

----------


## Xelu

> Hi I have raed about lua unloker with honorbuddy... how work it? nad I not pro, i am noob user but i have used pqr a lot of time. I not abele to use VRA how start it to work....( i have put vra and pqi in addon cartel and put your file into the carterl) my problem is lua unloker???
> thank and sorry for my noob...
> embee





> Hi Xelu
> 
> Can you explain your comment in the VRA Illegal Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Sorry, HB cast engine is not available for public version.
> ```
> ...


After download and install VRA + PQI (you can read guide from bobik123xx here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3000967 ([VRA][Addon][Legal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant))

Download my castengine.lua from my first post in this thread, then replace with castengine.lua in folder X:\World of Warcraft Path\Interface\AddOn\VRA\Libs\castengine.lua.

PS: Honorbuddy engine is under beta test phase, its great and best performance for our rotation, *almost doesn't drop any FPS* but we have some spellid not work and need more time to debug (maybe Honorbuddy issue).

----------


## Logandros

> PS: Honorbuddy engine is under beta test phase, its great and best performance for our rotation, almost doesn't drop any FPS but we have some spellid not work and need more time to debug (maybe Honorbuddy issue).


Thanks Xelu, let us know if you are looking for testers.

----------


## HolyST

How to let him work? What is required to match it? LUA unlock？

----------


## embee

thanks Xelu!

----------


## Guinness

You should say that the Honorbuddy engine is a Combat Routine. At first it sounded like you had a version of Honorbuddy that was a Lua unlocker or Lua rotation engine in development  :Smile: .

----------


## Xelu

> *Updated to new version v1.04*





> You should say that the Honorbuddy engine is a Combat Routine. At first it sounded like you had a version of Honorbuddy that was a Lua unlocker or Lua rotation engine in development .


Sorry if I misunderstood you but why everyone care about a non-released version?

----------


## HolyST

> Sorry if I misunderstood you but why everyone care about a non-released version?


Can you tell us how to make it work in the game? I installed later on in the game it does not work.

----------


## Xelu

> Can you tell us how to make it work in the game? I installed later on in the game it does not work.


What is engine you want to use? LUA unlocker or ElvUI assistant? all other methods are not available atm.

Check guide here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3001017 ([VRA][illegal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant Mod)

----------


## HolyST

> What is engine you want to use? LUA unlocker or ElvUI assistant? all other methods are not available atm.
> 
> Check guide here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3001017 ([VRA][illegal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant Mod)


Can I get a free LUA Unlocker connection? I don't know which version to use.

----------


## Xelu

> Can I get a free LUA Unlocker connection? I don't know which version to use.


You can get free one from here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2995209 ([VRA][illegal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant Mod)

----------


## HolyST

> You can get free one from here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2995209 ([VRA][illegal]Vachiusa Rotation Assistant Mod)


Thank you very much, you are the best

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Will keep tabs on this thread.
Am a 'legal' user of HB (Have a lifetime licence for years already), and I always loved Vachiusa's profiles, so if this becomes available within HB, I'm very interested.

I escaped the ban-hammer with a 72 hours warning (The wife got permanent) with the PQR banwave, but it doesn't stop me from using it  :Smile: 
Thanks for all your efforts, though I'm not gonna mess with a lua unlocker (the risks dont outweigh my account's worth yet).

Regards, Liquid.

----------


## embee

Lol, i have put in "legal" addon one domand fo illegal... sorry..




> Hi, how make this fantastic addon in automation... I see the icon on raid frame but my toon not move and not casting... in rotation engine see only the bliz frame, elviui and vuhdo... not "other" engine.
> I have rewrite the file with the xelu file and use offsping, but anything...
> 
> I am noob lol XDDDDD

----------


## xcureanddisease

is there a PAUSE button anywhere?

EDIT:: Found it. Its hold down left shift (by default)

Is there a ret paladin rotation in the works??? HB is lacking =/

More specifically this profile: http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn/Profiles/PALADIN/

----------


## aeonz

I'm confused... or i'm just dumb to not read it right lol... but why is this illegal and your other one is legal :confused:

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm confused... or i'm just dumb to not read it right lol... but why is this illegal and your other one is legal :confused:


The legal one does not automate the rotations. It just tells you what to cast next.

The illegal one automates the rotation for u. Make sense?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## aeonz

> The legal one does not automate the rotations. It just tells you what to cast next.
> 
> The illegal one automates the rotation for u. Make sense?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Ah I see lol duh! ty  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

I replaced castengine.lua in Pqinterface folder.
But in Pqinterface setting, i don't see LAU Unlock, just Blizzard Frame / Healbot / Elvui.

Any idea ?

----------


## smartie

u have to use the first named 'Not Available' after unlocking Lua

had the same problem...i use EWT to unlock LUA (works like a charm)

----------


## darkayo

Thanks Smartie. It works now  :Smile:

----------


## Clotic

how easy dose it get detected?

----------


## smartie

depends on the LUA unlocker u are using..

safest way is to use a private unlocker .

the addon itself isnt illegal at all...the unlocker makes it illegal

----------


## sharkyx1x

Ok i installed it and changed the LUA file, all i see in rotation engine is a bunch of "not available"s

----------


## darkayo

> Ok i installed it and changed the LUA file, all i see in rotation engine is a bunch of "not available"s


Use first one  :Wink:

----------


## ixvamp

So I have lua unlocked and chose the top Not Available but I went into a dungeon and it did nothing. It says running under the little bar from pqi but it doesn't do anything and nothing shows up under the ability log.

Any ideas?


Edit: just realized will this work at level 86?

I disabled the only skill I don't have; void shift.

----------


## bahamena

Can someone please post link for 1.0.4 other than mega i can't download  :Smile:

----------


## cassrgs

hey xelu 
since you were able to change the addon to work with a lua unlocker you think you would be able to do the same to other addon as ovale? before pqr was launched there were some edits but that was a long time ago

----------


## pepe2c

this still work?

----------


## Timekill

does anyone have THIS converted to use with vra

----------


## Xelu

> does anyone have THIS converted to use with vra


Vach also has Shadow Priest, Ele Shaman, Frost/Blood DK, BM Hunter, Brew Monk, Guardian Druid, Prot Paladin but dont know when he will release them.

----------


## pepe2c

vachi has been afk for a couple of months... i wish he return for WoD =/

----------


## fish221171

> Vach also has Shadow Priest, Ele Shaman, Frost/Blood DK, BM Hunter, Brew Monk, Guardian Druid, Prot Paladin but dont know when he will release them.


OMG! He has a Frost DK profile I want this for Raiding.....

----------


## embee

Any news about Vachi???

----------


## svs

Trying to get this working using oLua ([No Memory Write] LUA UnLocker & Anti AFK) unlocker. Evererything seems to be ok, lua unlocked, PQInterface loaded, rotation engine set to 1, variables ok (tested using /dump command), even /run VAS_Cast(t,u) is working but rotation isn't "rotating". Can somebody point me in right direction?

----------


## Xelu

> Trying to get this working using oLua ([No Memory Write] LUA UnLocker & Anti AFK) unlocker. Evererything seems to be ok, lua unlocked, PQInterface loaded, rotation engine set to 1, variables ok (tested using /dump command), even /run VAS_Cast(t,u) is working but rotation isn't "rotating". Can somebody point me in right direction?


Will pm you WOD version of Vachiusa when I come back from vacation.

----------


## moltenhumi

hey.

can u send me wod updates too?

and i read that this shouldn´t be free any more, is there any site to purchase?

thanks

----------


## svs

> Will pm you WOD version of Vachiusa when I come back from vacation.


Xelu are you back yet?

----------


## Alejolas

does anybody have the file? castengine.lua ? I would really like to have this. Thanks.

----------

